# Need advice for a 75 inch 4K



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

Hi all. I went back and read old threads but wanted some new thoughts. I'm replacing a 60 inch Samsung in a basement with little natural light. I have Directv, a PS4, and run everything through a Sony receiver. Went to Best Buy last night and the guys liked the Sony 850C or the 850D if we wanted to go up to 75 inches. I read a recent post where the user liked the 930. I'll probably go for a 75 inch 4K and would like some feedback please.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

These are 70" or more.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?cp=1&searchType=search&_dyncharset=UTF-8&ks=960&sc=Global&list=y&usc=All%20Categories&type=page&id=pcat17071&iht=n&seeAll=&browsedCategory=pcmcat333800050003&st=categoryid%24abcat0101001&qp=verticalresolution_facet%3DSAAS~Resolution~2160p%20(4K)%5Etvscreensizerange_facet%3DTV%20Screen%20Size~70%22%20or%20More%5Econdition_facet%3DCondition~New&sp=%2Bcurrentprice%20skuidsaas


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

The best is Sony 940D (about $6000).


----------



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2007)

I was thinking something closer to 3,000 for a price point. Though I'm sure the 940D is good, I couldn't afford that.


----------

